# Bluetooth Keyboard and Mouse Dissapear After Install



## poorshab (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a Microsoft Bluetooth Optical Mouse and Keyboard that disappear from the Bluetooth devices screen soon after loaded on my desktop.

The whole setup works on my laptop and installs quickly and smoothly. I know the hardware is not the culprit. 

Is says Connected and then Installing and then the screen pops up that tells you that everything should be working fine. The mouse shows in the bluetooth devices screen after you do the install but if you close the window it dissapears. 

I have uninstalled the bluetooth USB key and its devices in Device manager and reinstalled. No luck.

I have tried to do a system restore to a date when it was working but XP says it cannot roll back to that date for some reason. 

If the keyboard and mouse were not so expensive I would just replace it but they WORK just not on the desktop. :4-dontkno

Any way to extract all traces of the old keyboard and mouse and start over?


The OS in question is XP Home SP3. Thanks.


----------



## poorshab (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are some more details. The devices in question are the Microsoft Keyboard Elite for Bluetooth and the Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer for Bluetooth.


----------



## richiedell (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the same problem with the exact same OS and hardware! Did you find a fix?


----------



## poorshab (Oct 7, 2008)

No fix yet. I have to admit that I have been too busy to deal with it so its kind of on the back burner. You find a fix?


----------



## pazor (Feb 14, 2009)

if you guys are still having probs this will fix it 

Here's the fix:
Open up Services (Start->Run->services.msc)
Open up the "Bluetooth Support Service"
In the "Log On" Tab change it to logon as "Local System account" (I had it set at "NT AUTHORITY\LocalService" before)
Leave the checkbox unchecked
Click OK

Don't just restart the service, but restart the computer.


----------



## dmort (Dec 17, 2009)

THANKS!!!! Finally fixed


----------

